# Hymer A class wind noise on mirrors



## turls (Mar 18, 2007)

After just cruising up the motorway in my hymer A class I've come to really notice that the wind on my mirrors is louder than the engine around 70 mph and I'm wondering wether anyone has found a wind deflector to clip on the large mirrors (2 each side ) or even has modified to any success ??


----------



## Robbo (May 10, 2005)

*Wind noise*

Hi
I have a Hymer A class B544 and I too had wind ??? problems. After a great deal of investigation to find the problem an excellent mechanic solved the issue. It was not the mirrors,it was the vents (the 2 front ones) on the sliding window. I placed a cloth along the length of the slot when window is closed whilst driving and the noise disappeared. I am not saying this is the same as your problem but it is worth trying.

Robbo


----------



## turls (Mar 18, 2007)

Now that's a very good point there is a lot of wind noise around the windows . I did today jam a piece of tissue between the 2 bits of glass that slide which did stop the rattle over rough roads , I also need to source some felt stick on pads or likewise to take rattle out of the cupboard doors (I blue tacked them today what a result!!) I also pumped up my air ride to 20 psi and that made a much more smoother quiet drive lowered my tyre pressure to 47 psi , 
Any body's thoughts or ideas more than welcome cheers nick


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

can't say I've noticed this problem but am taking the van out on Wednesday and will listen out!


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Next time I am out in the van I also will listen out, however, being deaf has occasional advantages :roll:


----------



## Tavira (Mar 18, 2011)

*mirror noise*

Hi I have an older model but i think the front windows are about the same, I found that there was a small separation of the glass from the frame on the front curve it was causing quite a wistle, a little silicone did the trick, it's worth a look, cheers Brian......


----------



## woodhus (May 1, 2005)

I had this wind noise problem on my Hymer A Class, 2008 model. I mentioned it when I was at Hymer Service Centre in Bad Waldsee having some other work done under warranty in 2010 and they replaced both mirrors for me, free of charge. Apparently the noise was caused by a small hole or gap in the mirror fitting but I had not noticed anything. The replacement mirrors looked identical to the originals but they certainly cured the problem.


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*wind noise*

Good evening,
Have had the same with our 584, tracked it down to the side window channels. We use a strip of wood in the front channel of the sliding window as extra security to the catch, that stops it on that side.
In the left hand side I used a length of thin rubber tube in the slot.
Thats that side sorted as well now. Makes SO much difference.
Barrie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

turls said:


> Any body's thoughts or ideas more than welcome cheers nick


Ho hum. . You did ask, so my advice is drive slower than 70mph !
It's a motorhome not a formula 1 machine :lol:


----------

